# UPDATE! Pg. 25 post #244! My Gender Swaying -PINK- Journal [TWINs too!]



## Guppy051708

*It's a ...... G I R L !!!!!!*
Our Sway worked!!!!!!! :wohoo: 

****IMPORTANT***** *If you are reading this journal to learn more information about swaying :pink: PLEASE read it the entire way through. I changed some things as far as timing and vitamins and minerals go towards the end. I dont want anyone to get the wrong information, so please read this in its entirety. Also, check out the nuts and bolts of my sway at the Gender Dreaming site found here: https://genderdreaming.com/forum/add-your-girl-sway/27586-falling2grace-ttc-girl-sway-attempt.html ********


UPDATE: I got my :bfp: at 3+4 (10DPOs) on Dec. 18th, 2012 with FMU. 

*Gender Guesses*....early u/s March 16th at noon!

Blueberri :pink:
henrysmumkaz :pink:
BlueHadeda :pink:
maybebaby3 :pink:
motherofboys :pink:
dollych :pink:
nearlythere38 :pink:

So Im swaying :twingirls: (or :oneofeach: so long as i get at least one :pink:!) Dont know if it will work or not but im going to try whatever i can since this will be my last pregnancy!

Background for me is that i have 2 boys. My first baby resulted in an MC. I have two beautiful and healthy boys 17 months apart (DS1 is 25M and DS2 is 8M). I have ALWAYS wanted a girl and with each pregnancy I just got more upset that I didn't have her. I love my boys, dont get me wrong but i just long so badly for a mother-daughter relationship. For me, this goes far beyond the frills of dresses and lots of pink. The most important people in my life are females and i cant imagine life with out that. The GD the first time around was hard, but i knew we would have more children, so i coped just fine and got on well. The second time around, however, was totally different. It took me a long time to become attached. I love my boys so very much, i have to admit the attachment was quite the challenge until a couple of weeks after the birth of my second :blue: 

I am currently 8 months PP but still breastfeeding however due to this i am not having cycles nor ovulating. I suffer from a condition called Insufficient Glandular Tissue (IGT) so i dont even produce half of what my baby needs each day. It's important to me that I BF my son until he is 1 year old. Ideally i would go longer than that, but i have some risks to waiting for TTC#3 that long (i'll get to that in a minute). So anyways, im currently trying to get my cycles going by taking soy. Today is my first dose and im taking 200mg of Soy Isoflavones. Heres to hoping it does the trick! If it doesn't work by Decemeber, then I will start weaning in Jan/February (DS2 turns 1 Feb 12th).

The reason why we are TTC our last baby is because I have multiple issues going on that need address but cant be during my child bearing years. (started ttc July 2012) First off I have severe pelvic organ prolapse (POP). I have 3rd degree bladder prolapse, 2nd degree rectal prolapse, and 2nd degree uterine prolapse (3rd degree is the most severe form). Any POP over 1st degree generally will not get better with exercise alone, or time. With the severity and the symptoms and implications on my life it will require surgery to fix. But they wont do surgery until im done having babies (makes sense). Thats one reason why we are TTC with a close age gap. The other reason is because i have rapidly progressing Endometriosis. I am 24 yrs old. Been told that i am lucky to have had my babies so young bc had i waited even a few more yrs, i may not have been blessed with them. So im at increased risk of infertility (which i do have issues with my cycle as it is, when i am having them). I do want to disclose that for whatever reason, many endo moms seem to produce more :blue: than :pink: They speculate it has something to do with the estrogen dominance. So my sway may not even matter :dohh: but im going to try anyways.

So in light of these learnings, its been advised to have our last baby sooner, rather than later. Quite honestly we would have been done at 2 if DS2 would have been :pink: (we love him but just being honest here!). Once we are done having the last, then we can get on with our lives and i can get the treatments i need. With that said, DH and I have decided that having :twingirls: or even :oneofeach: would be awesome, especially given that we cant have more kids after this. So we are gender swaying :pink: and also doing things to increase our odds of having twins....dont know if any of this will work or not, but we have nothing to lose!

Heres to hoping this works! We've got nothing to lose!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Awwwww its lovely to read people saying they want twins. The usual response is "I'd rather jump off a cliff". Awful people. Twins are amazing. I truly hope you get your set.

Sending lots of pink twin dust :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, im 8 months PP and still BFing and i havn't had one cycle yet. Ive tried various methods with nursing to encourage a cycle, but it failed. So now im trying the Soy Isoflavones.

Today is my first day with the SI. I took 200mg (max amount but I know im starting at even lower estrogen than women with AF since im BFing without cycles, so it should be fine PLUS it will increase odds of multiple eggs OVing.). 

So far im feeling fine. No symptoms or anything.
I have hypothyroidism and have to be careful when i take the SI though. As long as i take it at least 4 hours after my Levothyoxrine (thyroid meds) and space it accordingly, its fine and wont inhibit the medication from absorbing.

DH is also taking a small dose of SI (40mg) from now until I Ov. This will help sway :pink: bc it reduces :spermy: (note, dont do this if you have male factor infertility!!!!)

I really hope this kicks my body into Ov. IF it does work, i should Ov within the next 5-14 days, theoretically but not certain how this will work since im not starting on the traditional CD2-6 of taking SI. However, in theory I should Ov. sometime between October 23rd to November 1st. ...when i have cycles and if i actually Ov (many are annovulatory likely due to the Endo), im a late Ov.er generally around CD22 and I only have 10 day LP.

Hope this works!


----------



## Guppy051708

henrysmumkaz said:


> Awwwww its lovely to read people saying they want twins. The usual response is "I'd rather jump off a cliff". Awful people. Twins are amazing. I truly hope you get your set.
> 
> Sending lots of pink twin dust :dust:

Aww thank you soo much hon! I would be honored! It would be especially sweet to have :twingirls: because we have the two boys who are so close in age, would almost be like two sets of twins :D
You are so blessed! I'll def have to hit you up for advice if this TTC :twingirls: thing works out!


----------



## Guppy051708

I have been gassy for the last 20 minutes :blush: im quite certain its bc of the SI. I took the 200mg dose around 3:30 pm and its been about 6 hours (its 9:30pm now) so def enough time to get in my system. ... i hope this means the soy is busy at work! 

Otherwise im feeling fine :D


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm stalking this! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: pinkribbon! Nice to see you here :friends:

So other than the gassiness last night, ive felt fine :D
Elliot doesn't seem to be reacting to the soy either. I did try timing it so he was fed and then i take the SI, so its probably mostly out of my body by the time he eats again

So far so good. I just took my thyroid med for the day (around 9:40AM, its 10:15am now), so i'll start what i like to call "ringing the bells" :haha: basically thats the term i use for taking my supplements. I have to space out the supplements and doses because some can cancel out others and then of course i dont want to take too much at one time bc then my body wont absorb the amount i need.

So around 10:45AM i will take a dose of Calcium Citrate, a dose of Cranberry, a dose of Folic Acid, and a dose of Magnesium. :thumbup:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Feel free to hit me up f you do end up with twinnies! If only I could share my secret as to how I got them - I don't have a clue myself. They just happened outta nowhere lol.

Your medicine/supplement routine sounds extraordinarily hectic but hey, all for a very worthy cause :) I admire your effort and determination x


----------



## Guppy051708

henrysmom, thats totally awesome! btw, your girls are so cute!!! are they identical or fraternal?...I will def be asking you bunches of questions should i be just as lucky!

the meds are going to get annoying quick, i think :lol: i'll do though. I just hope i can remember. DH is taking a bunch of stuff too. Most of it is for gender swaying :pink: but the surplus soy iso and folic acid mixed with BFing and a family history of twins will hopefully give me a boost for twinnies :D My maternal great grandmother had about 3 sets of twins (maybe even 4 but i cant remember). My little sister was supposed to be a twin as well but my mom had vanishing twin syndrome. Also my paternal grandmother had 2 sets of twins. (the died from SIDS, as did my great grandmothers babies).


----------



## Guppy051708

Each day I will check off each item on the list as i take them (it's a lot to remember!!). The ones that are checked off when i update will have one color one day and a different color the next day. This will enable me to only have to update this comment and not flood the thread with the daily check off :thumbup:

*Wake up:* 
~50mcg Levothyoxrine (thyroid meds)


*1 Hour Later...*
~315mg Calcium Citrate
~250IU Vitamin D
~40mg Vitamin C
~6 IU Vitamin E
~8,400mg Cranberry
~10mg Acidolphilus 
~800mcg Folic Acid

*Lunch:*
~800mcg Folic
[~100mg B6
~1,000mcg Vitamin B12 

*3:00PM:*
~5 Soy Isoflavones (on day 3 of 5)
~30mg Calcium carbonate 
~8,400mg Cranberry
~540mg Vitamin C
~6 IU Vitamin E
~800mcg Folic Acid

*Supper Time:*
~250IU Vitamin D
~315mg Calcium Citrate
~10mg Acidolphilus
~800mcg Folic Acid

*Before Bed:*
~375mg Magnesium
~472mg Calcium Citrate
~375IU Vitamin D
~8,400mg Cranberry
~40mg Vitamin C
~6 IU Vitamin E
~800mcg Folic Acid

Just realized im not taking enough Vitamin C :dohh:. Ill need to get more. The Vit C & E are in the cranberry. The Vit D is in the Calcium Citrate

EDIT***Found the Vit C and turns out we have B6, so im all set :D


----------



## pinkribbon

I thought twins came from the father? Like the dad passes it to the daughter? Twins are beautiful and it's amazing how they happen if you think about it!


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> I thought twins came from the father? Like the dad passes it to the daughter? Twins are beautiful and it's amazing how they happen if you think about it!

It really is amazing! I am amazed by a baby forming, let alone multiples. 

Nope, its down the female line. Most of the time twins that run in families are fraternal and its because there tends to be a genetic disposition to them due to things like hormone imbalances (like too much of one hormone or whatever) and so then the female release 2 eggs (or more) at ovulation instead of 1 egg like most females do. Twins are extraordinarily rare, but of the twins most are fraternal (each has their own egg). Even rarer are identical twins and so far science doesnt really know, what is the exact reason for one egg to split. Im not sure what the fathers role in the identical twins are (one egg splits in two and forms identical twins). But i do know the only role the dad plays in fraternal twins is simply having two sperms (1 sperm to fertilize each egg). but it's the moms body that hyperovulates, releasing 2 eggs


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Mine are fraternal with no history in the family. Sounds like you have a HUGE chance, guppy!

Identicals are pure fluke. Fathers have no relevance whatsoever. Besides providing the little swimmers of course!


----------



## pinkribbon

Ah I see! There are twins in my family but from my dad's side, my nana's brother was a twin. My nana decided to tell me this the day before my 12 week scan :dohh::haha: 

I've had 6 scans so far and definitely only one womb dweller though!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Stalking! & sending *A LOT *of pink vibes!


----------



## Guppy051708

aww, *henrysmum-* your twinnies were totally ment to be! Can i ask you a personal question? (dont answer if you feel uncomfortable) but how do you sleep at night? Do the twins sleep in the same crib or seperate cribs or do they both sleep with you? I always wondered how it works bc ive read that its good to keep them together since thats what they are used to be but i always wondered how it worked with them rolling and moving and stuff. :shrug:

*pinkribbon* - :haha: thats funny. I bet you were freaking out going into the 12 weeker lol

Thanks *becca*! I'll take all the :pink: vibes i can get!


----------



## Guppy051708

Just took my 2nd dose of soy iso. ..im expecting some gas around 9pm tonight since it happened last night :blush: if not thats fine by me LOL ...DH would probably be relieved too :rofl:


----------



## pinkribbon

Oh god yeah, the night before I don't think I slept! I was so panicked as our house just could not room two more babies, let alone ones I'd have sleeping together or at least alongside each other! Plus we couldn't afford two! I think if it happened I'd be thrilled but the idea is scary to me! 

I can imagine twins having a lovely bond though. 

Your poor OH, he will be bringing a clothes peg to bed this time next week :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Stalking! I'd love :twingirls: too as i already have 2 boys. I know it will be hardwork but to have 2 of each would be so amazing :) 
My mum has a twin sister and her mum had triplet sisters so i'm hoping that may swing things in my favour!


----------



## Guppy051708

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: Stalking! I'd love :twingirls: too as i already have 2 boys. I know it will be hardwork but to have 2 of each would be so amazing :)
> My mum has a twin sister and her mum had triplet sisters so i'm hoping that may swing things in my favour!

it would be lovely to have 2 of each! they can all have their little playmate :cloud9: You sound like you have a decent chance!!! I hope you get your :twingirls: too! :dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks you too :thumbup:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Guppy051708 said:


> aww, *henrysmum-* your twinnies were totally ment to be! Can i ask you a personal question? (dont answer if you feel uncomfortable) but how do you sleep at night? Do the twins sleep in the same crib or seperate cribs or do they both sleep with you? I always wondered how it works bc ive read that its good to keep them together since thats what they are used to be but i always wondered how it worked with them rolling and moving and stuff. :shrug:QUOTE]
> 
> You can ask me whatever you want!
> 
> My girls, while born full term at 37+4 weeks, were only tiny 4lb14 and 4lb15. They were totally healthy and didn't need any help and we were allowed straight home. As they were so tiny, they slept together in a moses basket for the first three months. Then after that, we moved them to a playpen with bassinette attachment thingy on the top. They slept together in that until they were six months old.
> 
> We did plan on moving them into a cot together but by that time, one of the twins was moving around in her sleep, rolling and tossing about, disturbing the other. So we decided to separate them. I would have LOVED to have kept them together, I know a few twin mums who have babies older than mine still sleeping together. Even some cases where they've got toddlers and older sleeping in single beds pushed up against eachother! But for my two, its just not possible. They slept perfectly fine together until they became more mobile though. It used to amaze me how one could be screaming their head off and the other one would sleep right through it, when they were teeny!
> 
> I was never able to co-sleep properly. Not that I disapprove of it. I'd love to have bedtime snuggles but when you've got twins AND a husband, its not really feasible. There simply isn't enough room for four people to sleep safely and comfortably. I did spend a few nights alternating which daughter we had sleeping between us when they were very little but I'd still feel super guilty about the one left in the moses basket/playpen crib lol!
> 
> So now, the girls cots are at the end of mine and my husbands bed. They do have their own room but I just don't feel ready to put them in there yet. They're still ickle tiny babies to me, even though they're 23lb a piece and 1 year old :haha:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Oops I messed that quote up. Apologies!


----------



## Guppy051708

about an hour and half after taking the SI i got a hotflash that lasted about a half hour. Im not sure if it was from the SI or if it was from BFing or the fact that its 74 degrees in here right now. Since giving birth, i get hot flashes pretty often, so hard to say if it was actually the Soy Iso or not.


----------



## Guppy051708

henrysmumkaz said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> aww, *henrysmum-* your twinnies were totally ment to be! Can i ask you a personal question? (dont answer if you feel uncomfortable) but how do you sleep at night? Do the twins sleep in the same crib or seperate cribs or do they both sleep with you? I always wondered how it works bc ive read that its good to keep them together since thats what they are used to be but i always wondered how it worked with them rolling and moving and stuff. :shrug:
> 
> You can ask me whatever you want!
> 
> My girls, while born full term at 37+4 weeks, were only tiny 4lb14 and 4lb15. They were totally healthy and didn't need any help and we were allowed straight home. As they were so tiny, they slept together in a moses basket for the first three months. Then after that, we moved them to a playpen with bassinette attachment thingy on the top. They slept together in that until they were six months old.
> 
> We did plan on moving them into a cot together but by that time, one of the twins was moving around in her sleep, rolling and tossing about, disturbing the other. So we decided to separate them. I would have LOVED to have kept them together, I know a few twin mums who have babies older than mine still sleeping together. Even some cases where they've got toddlers and older sleeping in single beds pushed up against eachother! But for my two, its just not possible. They slept perfectly fine together until they became more mobile though. It used to amaze me how one could be screaming their head off and the other one would sleep right through it, when they were teeny!
> 
> I was never able to co-sleep properly. Not that I disapprove of it. I'd love to have bedtime snuggles but when you've got twins AND a husband, its not really feasible. There simply isn't enough room for four people to sleep safely and comfortably. I did spend a few nights alternating which daughter we had sleeping between us when they were very little but I'd still feel super guilty about the one left in the moses basket/playpen crib lol!
> 
> So now, the girls cots are at the end of mine and my husbands bed. They do have their own room but I just don't feel ready to put them in there yet. They're still ickle tiny babies to me, even though they're 23lb a piece and 1 year old :haha:Click to expand...

thanks hun! that really makes sense what you decided to do. Theres not way we could fit 2 little babies in our bed! DS2 sleeps with us most nights, but even thats not too comfortable, so i could totally see 2 babies not working out. I think you have a good plan. If i get my girls i'll probably do something similar (keep them together until its just not feesable or maybe alternate which baby sleeps in the bed, but idk, bc like you said, id feel bad for the one sleeping alone).


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

You're so organized Guppy! Hahaha. I had wanted to sway girl as I have mentioned before, but all the information just confused me lol. I had basic supplements and ideas but that was about it! I sure hope your sway works! Twins would be lovely! I really wanted girl/girl or boy/girl twins! Ah well, I guess it wasn't in the cards. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

LOL thanks ZandT! I really hope it works! I started reading up about swaying quite some time ago and have joined to websites to learn more. Theres a ton more i can do but i dont have the stuff for it, so here's to hoping it works!


----------



## Guppy051708

Mine is on the left side, DHs is on the right side....notice how much less he has to take?! :wacko:


https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/054-1.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

Not much to report. I think the "hot flash" i had earlier was more from it being so hot in the house. It didn't last long anyways.

Other than that, i just started getting gassy about 5 minutes ago. It's almost 9:00pm now, so thats about the same time i was gassy last night!

....i really hope i actually Ov in the coming weeks!

Also, i found some more Vit C in the house as well as the B6 that went missing. So im all set for supplements :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

So i had this sharp sensation near my left over about 4 hours after i took the SI. I dont know if it has anything to do with the SI or not, since i have the Endo, it could be from that, as i get feelings like this from time to time. 
Now (about 9:15PM) im getting some dull ache that comes and goes near my right ovary area, but im not really so sure thats from the ovary. ....this could just all be in my head, but i figured id report it anyways :thumbup:


EDIT***my BnB friend started taking the same dose of SI yesterday. And took her second dose today. She had a similar thing and just stated hers was about 4 hours after taking it too...thats crazy! maybe im not totally out on the tree house :haha: she is also BFing her 9 month old and does not have cycles yet


----------



## nearlythere38

Guppy051708 said:


> Mine is on the left side, DHs is on the right side....notice how much less he has to take?! :wacko:
> 
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/054-1.jpg

omg thats some supplements, dedication!! Really hope you get your girl. I would love a girl, but I havent swayed so I guess what will be will be


----------



## pinkribbon

All your pills lined up looks like 2 rockets! :rofl:


----------



## dollych

Hi Guppy,

I'm so glad you have started this thread!!!. Just wanted to say good luck :)
I'm pregnant at the moment with my second boy. I had GD really bad when I found out it was another boy, but I'm coming to terms with it now and enjoying my pregnancy again. Hubby and I have talked about having another Lo in the future and will deffo be trying for a little princess :)
Where did you find out all this information?. The only info I can find on the net to try for a girl is the shettles method and to take cranberry / magnesium pills and to follow the 'girl diet' and eat the foods that sway girl.
Thanks xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

nearlythere38 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Mine is on the left side, DHs is on the right side....notice how much less he has to take?! :wacko:
> 
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/054-1.jpg
> 
> omg thats some supplements, dedication!! Really hope you get your girl. I would love a girl, but I havent swayed so I guess what will be will beClick to expand...

 Thank you hun! Hope you get your girl too :dust:
its tough keeping up with these supplements! 



pinkribbon said:


> All your pills lined up looks like 2 rockets! :rofl:

:rofl: they do, dont they? :haha:



dollych said:


> Hi Guppy,
> 
> I'm so glad you have started this thread!!!. Just wanted to say good luck :)
> I'm pregnant at the moment with my second boy. I had GD really bad when I found out it was another boy, but I'm coming to terms with it now and enjoying my pregnancy again. Hubby and I have talked about having another Lo in the future and will deffo be trying for a little princess :)
> Where did you find out all this information?. The only info I can find on the net to try for a girl is the shettles method and to take cranberry / magnesium pills and to follow the 'girl diet' and eat the foods that sway girl.
> Thanks xxx

Congrats on your second boy. I have to say, for as bad as the GD was for me the second time around, it is SOOO sweet to see them form a bond :cloud9: I know you will play witness to that sweetness as well :hugs:

The information i have for :pink: sway is from two different website and also the book I have from Shuttles. Anyways, most of the information came from genderdreaming.com and ingender.com def check it out! there is a lot of information there :) 

I hope #3 is your pretty princess :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Not much to report. Last night (Day 3 of SI) i didnt have any symptoms. :dance:
Today i havn't had any yet, FXed :dance:

the only new development is that i have a blemish on my cheek now :blush: but i have been breaking out for months now. so who knows if its from the SI or not. I sort of think it is, though, bc i dont break out on my cheeks-like ever. So who knows but thats that.

Also, the supplements kicked my butt today! I missed the 2nd and 3rd dosages and so i had to take a bunch at one time and ugh, i didn't eat with it (dumb i know!:blush:) and i seriously felt like i was going to throw up. Then i ate and i was fine, but moral of the story is, if you supplement to sway :pink: MAKE SURE you dont take a million of them without eating! :dohh:


PS we had an earthquake last night!! it was terrifying but we are okay. I think it was more shock than anything because New Hampshire is not generally known for their quakes!


----------



## pinkribbon

All these supplements and vitamins confuse me, I'm honestly not surprised you missed a couple, in fact I'm more surprised it was only a couple I am absolutely rubbish at remembering stuff like that! I'm gonna set alarms on my phone for pain medication after I've had my c-sec! 

What's the diet like for swaying :pink:? I ate loads of crappy food before I fell preg as I was in the middle of writing my final year dissertation for uni so it was all sweets and sugar and whatever was quick and easy while I worked. I have a feeling the foods I was eating would sway a boy! 

I'm glad you're okay! I have only ever experienced one earthquake (i'm in uk) it was years ago and I happened to be up working at stupid o clock and my pc monitor light shook! I thought it was odd but it was the last thing I thought it was until I saw the news the following morning!


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi there! :flower:

I believe I've seen you in Tiffany's journal? Anyway, I just wanted to say I hope you get your pink bundle(s) very soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Melanieanne77

Hi Guppy,

Ive been stalking your vitamins and because you seem way more on top of this vitamin thing than me, could you tell me if I should be spacing out these vitamins/or if theyre bad for me during conception?

Im taking:

1x conception mixed vitamin
1x 400mg folic acid (im folate deficient)
1x acidphophidus tablet
1x silica complex.

I take these all in the evening - do you think its ok to take them all at once?

Thanks for your advice - I think i might get some cranberry tablets too...

Hope you get twins and a girl x


----------



## Guppy051708

pinkribbon said:


> All these supplements and vitamins confuse me, I'm honestly not surprised you missed a couple, in fact I'm more surprised it was only a couple I am absolutely rubbish at remembering stuff like that! I'm gonna set alarms on my phone for pain medication after I've had my c-sec!
> 
> What's the diet like for swaying :pink:? I ate loads of crappy food before I fell preg as I was in the middle of writing my final year dissertation for uni so it was all sweets and sugar and whatever was quick and easy while I worked. I have a feeling the foods I was eating would sway a boy!
> 
> I'm glad you're okay! I have only ever experienced one earthquake (i'm in uk) it was years ago and I happened to be up working at stupid o clock and my pc monitor light shook! I thought it was odd but it was the last thing I thought it was until I saw the news the following morning!

Thanks hun! the earthquake was a bit scary, but thankfully we didn't have any structural damage and no aftershocks-thank God lol

To sway girl they say eat lots of dairy and yogurt. Try to stay away from meats (specifically red meat) and also anything salty. Try to wait to eat as late as possible when you wake up. The low "everything" diet is whats recommended. Something about low nutrients. High calcium is needed. 



breakingdawn said:


> Hi there! :flower:
> 
> I believe I've seen you in Tiffany's journal? Anyway, I just wanted to say I hope you get your pink bundle(s) very soon!!! :hugs:

:hi: thanks for stopping in! I do remember you :D Thanks for reading about my journey and offering :pink::dust:



Melanieanne77 said:


> Hi Guppy,
> 
> Ive been stalking your vitamins and because you seem way more on top of this vitamin thing than me, could you tell me if I should be spacing out these vitamins/or if theyre bad for me during conception?
> 
> Im taking:
> 
> 1x conception mixed vitamin
> 1x 400mg folic acid (im folate deficient)
> 1x acidphophidus tablet
> 1x silica complex.
> 
> I take these all in the evening - do you think its ok to take them all at once?
> 
> Thanks for your advice - I think i might get some cranberry tablets too...
> 
> Hope you get twins and a girl x

Well, when you take everything at once, your body will only absorb as much as it currently needs and then you urinate out the rest. So a good way to do it is splitting it up throughout the day so that you end up getting more of that vit/mineral by the end of the day. 

What vitamins (and how much) are in your conception vit? That will help me better help you, since i dont know whats in it :blush: You want to avoid zinc bc that sways blue. (unless you are not swaying pink). You could add more calcium and magnesium to help sway pink (very important!). The Folic Acid is fine to take whenever. It shouldnt affect absorption levels and it doesn't sway :pink: or :blue: :nope: its just to prevent different genetic issues with the baby. Since you are only taking 1 of everything else, just take it whenever you feel. If you were taking more then you would want to space them out, but since its one you should be fine. 
The cranberry is good for everyone (and sways :pink:) so you cant go wrong starting that :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Last night had SUPER SUPER horrible cramps. like i felt like i was in labor. it was BADDDD. It lasted a couple of hours. I felt like i was going to vomit too :sick: i took a very hot shower for almost 2 hours bc i needed something to relieve the pain. I think i had an ovarian cyst burst (im prone to them due to the endo). but once it went away i was fine. ....hope i never experience that again though.

OPK was much much lighter :sad1:


----------



## Guppy051708

feeling much better. I did start getting mild cramping around 4pm though. I took an OPK around 2:45pm and it was the darkest i have ever seen it since getting pregnant with Elliot. Also i had drippy EWCM when i went to the loo :dance: I havn't had that EVER since getting pregnant last time. It was so long and dripping into the water from me (sorry, tmi :blush:) I really hope this means i'll Ov. soon. We :sex: thursday morning (around 6am) Im not sure if we should do it now or not. It could be a few days before I Ov (if i actually do) but then again i only EVER get +OPKs at night, so it could be tonight (not confident but never know). I dont want to :sex: too close to Ov bc i want to follow Shuttles but i also dont want the last :sex: to be too far out and not get pregnant. (happened with elliot 6x and when we finally did it at Ov i ended up with :blue:)....so not sure if we should DTD tonight or not :shrug:


----------



## breakingdawn

That's a tough call.... It's hard for me to say. Both times I got pregnant we BD'd the day before and day of O and they both turned out to be girls! But I know you're trying to follow a specific method! I just think my husband only produces girls! A part of me would like to try one last time for a boy but I'm sure it would be another girl! Not that it would at all be a bad thing! Maybe trying one last time would be safe in case you don't O for another 48 hours!?


----------



## Guppy051708

thats funny bc i got pregnant with two boys from :sex: day before, day of, and day after Ov...actually DS2 was a result of day before and day after but not day of. DS1 was all three days. ...i think i have a high pH so its more alkaline, which y :spermy: favors.

speaking of that, i used a fingertip of Reprhesh at 11(pm). We can :sex: in about an hour. The Rep. will keep the pH in the 4.5 area which is what we want in order to sway :pink: the nice thing is that it lasts 3 days so i dont have to keep using it :D

i really hope i get a postive OPK soon. I had that drippy EWCM around 2:45pm but i havn't had it drippy like that since then :wacko: when i check up there it is EW but it just wasn't dripping like it did before :shrug: took another OPK (anytime ive ever gotten a +OPK its been late at night), its still negative and pretty much the same as the last one. :wacko:

well off to have fun :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Have fun!!!!!! Thinking tons of pink thoughts for you tonight!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

And I hope you get your super positive opk soon!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Well i havn't had any EWCM today until just now (10:40PM). Weird how its coming and going. Ive been cramping all day today. mild AF type cramps but not anything unbearable....surely i am going to Ov. soon :shrug: i took an IC OPK and a digi OPK both were negative :grr: If the SI is going to work i should DEF ov. by 14 days past SI. So it HAS to be soon, unless of course it's not going to work...i believe it is though, bc i have never ever had drippy EWCM since getting pregnant last time with the exception of the other day and tonight. So i think it's coming. We :sex: about 12:45am today, so hopefully i can keep DTD out far enough from ovulation. I dont want it too close as that has always resulted in :blue: for me, but also dont want it too far away either. I hope the eggy drops tomorrow bc that would be perfect timing. 
i havn't been eating very well though :blush: and its been soda and cheeseburgers so now im worried im gonna sway :blue: :sad1: i really hope not! im trying my best but it was hard with my folks visiting.


----------



## danni2kids

I'm interested to see how you go and what result you get. We tried for 11 months using all the tricks in the book, but after it not happening we DTD 3 days prior to OV and the day of OV and we are excepting our third boy!!

I think my PH is just too alkaline for Y :spermy:

Good luck, i hope you get your baby girl:flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks danni!
i hope you get your girl next time :hugs:
I believe my pH is why i have two boys as well. 
Based on my research, there isn't any one thing that sways either gender, but a mixture of a bunch of things, but if one thing is off there goes the sway. :wacko:


ohh, and i forgot to mention but we just got a new car (a Prius). So its smaller. We can fit 3 kids across the back but not 4, so i got scared off trying for twins :blush: We are a one car family, so we would have to get another car if we had twins and thats going to be way too hard on the budget. So i want twins but at the same time i dont. So i stopped taking the high dose of folic acid, but im guessing at this point if two eggs pop there isn't much i can do to prevent that :lol: i would love twins, and will still be SUPER happy, but just nervous with the lack of funds for car #2.


----------



## Guppy051708

So OPK this morning (around 9:30AM) was negative :grr: BUT its getting darker. I did pin some of my FF charts and it is following a similar pattern, so im thinking i should get a positive today sometime. DH and i decided if i dont get a +OPK tonight then we will :sex:. I used some Rephresh at 9:30am (to get my pH level more acidic). So we can DTD 12 hours after that. It needs to be acidic to sway girl but not too acidic, so thats why we have to wait 12 hours. 

CP is super high, soft, and open. Still have drippy EWCM :dance: I looked back at past BBT charts. Although i get tons of EWCM throughout all of my cycle, around ov. is when it literally drips while im on the loo. That dripping EWCM generally last about 3 days and then i would get a +OPK. Today is day 3 of drippy EW, so hopefully thats another indicator of +OPK soon!


----------



## Guppy051708

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/003-3.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/010-5.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/011-5.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/012-5.jpg

I never get a proper positive on the line OPKs :wacko: EVERY SINGLE TIME they come out close to positive. They are always questionable and never get a proper positive. but thank God i bought some digis last night! My digis never fail me! :dance: 
Ive been cramping since this morning. (got worse around 12pm, but nothing terrible)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!! I can't believe the soy isoflavones worked!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I've never seen tests like these in my life but two lines and smiley faces PLUS your reaction leads me to think this is good news!!!

Errrrm... whats the correct way of saying it...... I don't think there is one so I'll say it my way - happy humping!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## breakingdawn

:happydance: Tons of pink baby dust for you!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## eager.4.U

_stalkingggg :wave: 
sending lots of pink flowery baby girl dust your wayyy!!
_​


----------



## Rozie_1985

Good Luck!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hiya guppy, good luck with tonights attempt!! Just wanted to ask if you've looked into the calcium and vit D, they are becoming less and less popular with pink swayers and are very popular with blue swayers including myself, the blue swayers are having alot of success on genderdreaming. The information on In-gender had very little science behind it. Hopefully your gonna get your bfp this month anyway! but if not maybe just have a read through some of the newer information and see if you might want to tweak a few things, best of luck xxx

Calcium info from genderdreaming

And what a good idea to have your swaying journal in here! I have a blue one in the normal ttc section, I should update it really and move it into here!


----------



## Guppy051708

thank you ladies! :flower:

lilpigs, i would love to follow your journey!
And darn it about the calcium! i had noo idea. blah. i hope that doesn't screw up my sway. tbh, i havn't been taking very much calcium in the last week bc the pills are so big :blush: so hopefully it didn't impact things that bad. ...wish they would update that site though!


----------



## Guppy051708

This is just notes from my FF chart that i C+P, for reference.

Super high cervix around 9:30AM
Drippy EWCM (didn't see it dangle but saw it in toilet, like a pregnancy "plug").
- OPK at 9:30AM but as dark or darker than last nights OPK.
Rephresh at 9:30AM, just in case.

1:45PM - nearly a positive on IC OPK. I never get positives on them but it was close and questionable. Took a digital and it was POSITIVE!!!!!! - drippy EWCM

Cramping around noon still have it at 2:30pm

Headache around 5pm

Still have mild cramping (6:30PM)
POSITIVE OPK on both digi and line tests at 6:30pm. EWCM but not as much. Cervix is down a little lower, i would say medium instead of high like it was at 1:45pm. its also harder (i would say medium, not soft like it was at 1:45pm) but it is still VERY open. (at least a fingertip) line opk is about the same darkness as the 1:45pm opk, maybe slightly darker, but not by much. it did develop earlier though (5 minutes in instead of 10 minutes)

8pm still cramping. a little worse but not much worse and not that bad. mainly on MY right side.

Big D at 11:30pm. Positive OPK on digi and line opk. line opk was much much darker. though only half the line. hopefully it was its peak. less EWCM than before. 

likely will have a negative opk in the am, but will test again tomorrow.


----------



## Guppy051708

So its been 24 hours since my first positive OPK. I am diligent about testing multiple times per day, so i know i caught it at the beginning of the surge with that first +OPK. I took another OPK a little after 1pm today and its still positive....which NEVER happens for me! Seriously! This is the 4th baby we are TTC (5 if theres twins :lol:) and i have never ever ever had a +OPK last any longer than 12 hours. 12! I test 3 and 4x per day and thats how ive always done it (bc the surge never lasted that long). and im just so surprised that its still positive! I really hope i Ov. soon though because i dont want to get too far out from last :sex: that i dont have a chance at a :bfp: im really hoping it happens sometime today though, bc then the timing would be perfect. 

TBH, im shocked about the +OPK thing. i know its normal for some women to get positives that long but its not for me. There could be various reasons for this, like maybe bc i did take Soy Iso, or maybe bc im BFing, or maybe bc ive been under a bit of stress between an earthquake and a hurricane, or could it be twins?! that would be CRAZY! i wont get my hopes up, but this is not typical for me.

Here are my current FF notes.....(WHAT IS WITH ALL OF THE CRAMPING, shouldn't i have Ov.ed by now?!)

Positive on line OPK (like last night, half super dark other half not) at 3:40AM

Positive on line OPK at 9:30AM A little darker than the 3:40AM OPK (on one side of the test line). CM was not copius. it was less and more watery than EWCM but still techincally EW. There wasn't much dripping out of me at that point.

Mild cramping started around 10:43AM

1:05pm - + OPK on line and digital tests. The line *might* be getting darker, but its close to what it was before. This could mean im about to Ov or it could just be a limit of the test since they are to be read independently. This puts me at the 24 hour mark of an OPK (which never happens! its usually 12 hours). Also, i had SUPER EWCM that was dripping from me to the toilet. 

still mildly cramping a bit nauseous.

headache around 1:25pm


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yes IG is a nightmare atm, constant errors and they are not very open to any new ideas that come about. I'll catch up with you more in the week on this if thats ok, the kids are going mental in the background, its like living in a zoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

6lilpigs said:


> Yes IG is a nightmare atm, constant errors and they are not very open to any new ideas that come about. I'll catch up with you more in the week on this if thats ok, the kids are going mental in the background, its like living in a zoo!!!!!!!

LOL no problem hun! Thanks for your words!
I am apart of both forums but just ventured onto the other one more...guess that was the wrong one to choose! lol
Guess if i actually catch this eggy it wont matter much anyways, but would be useful if i dont.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Sounding good, Guppy! I have my fingers crossed and loads of pink dust for you :pink:
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

thank you becca!

So ive been cramping all day. I took another OPK at 4pm (i wish i would just Ov already!) and it was super positive. DH keeps making jokes that i ov. once already and im going to ov. again lol i'll piss myself if he's right! haha i still have lots of drippy EWCM too. oh and im having a hot flash :blush:
cervix is still high, soft, and open.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Soy really is amazing isn't it!? They give such strong ov's. You'll have a lovely strong PINK egg!

xoxox


----------



## eager.4.U

:dust: :pink: :dust:
I hope you get what you want hun!
​


----------



## Guppy051708

Took another OPK at 8pm....still totally positive :wacko:
ive been cramping a lot this evening. its mostly just in the general uterine area but around 6pm it was really on my left ovary area. that lasted about an hour, give or take.

still have drippy EWCM but not as much as before. CP and all of that is the same.


----------



## Guppy051708

Still have a positive opk. (11pm)

Had super bad pressure/cramps in my left ovary area at 9pm. By 10pm it went back to suoer light menstrual cramping.


----------



## BeccaxBump

My gosh, you're ov'ing loads! Haha! Very long! Nice strong eggo though, Guppy!
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i am going to piss myself if two eggs actually dropped :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

My OPK finally went negative around 2am this morning! :yipee: I also had my temp rise :dance: I played with FF and as long as my temps stay up, it says i ov.ed yesterday (17 days past first dose of SI, 12 days past last dose of SI). Im not exactly sure how it works, but i DEF had a positive last night at 11pm (confirmed on a $1 Tree and a CB Digi OPK). So that means i ov.ed sometime between 11pm and 2am. So if i did ov. yesterday it was right at the very very end of the day. Or it could have been weee hours of the night today, but either way, im quite certain the Soy Iso worked :happydance:

Praying i caught the egg (or eggs :lol:) i hope the last :sex: wasn't too far out but i think it will be just about where i want it to be. It ended up being almost exactly 3 days since :sex: (or 2 full days depending on how you look at it).

Ive attached my chart. but just to let you guys know, i have NOT had ANY cycles postpartum but i did split them bc FF made me after a certain amount of days and i split this chart and made the first day of soy, my first "CD" even though technically im on CD 200 something LOL


----------



## BeccaxBump

When will you start testing Guppy?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

BeccaxBump said:


> When will you start testing Guppy?
> xoxox

Well, my LP is only 10 days, so my *official* test date will be this Friday (Nov. 9th) however, i do have the 10iU HPTs from early-pregnancy-test.com and im thinking i'll crack well before then and use them :blush: i am a POAS addict so it would be hard not to, but thats okay since the sensitivity is so low and they are so cheap :smug:


----------



## Guppy051708

So late last night i had some cramping :dance: i really hope that means something good! Today, however, my uterus has been feeling heavy (since about noon). Its feels kind of like....pressure...and heaviness, im not sure how to explain it. Either way, im hopeful! ive had this during the other three pregnancys so im confident :D I just hope im right :blush:

Heres a link to my chart. Just FYI: the green cycle line and the turquoise cycle line are from cylces that resulted in pregnancys. The green line i MCed with. The purple is the cycle after i MCed (we prevented, so didn't get pregnant). the turquoise one is DS1. I didn't chart with DS2. (just kept track of signs). The orange is my current cycle. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Guppy051708

FF is giving me 7 points for pregnancy so far. Chart at current: (11/04/12)


----------



## Blueberri

How is your plan going?


----------



## Guppy051708

pretty good. im sticking to the diet (but if im pregnant everything should be decided on now anyways i.e. babys sex). Im on the folic acid but not taking crazy amounts not, just normal amounts. im taking select vitamins/minerals now but not like before (its tough keeping up what that crazy schedule and since i already ov.ed it doesn't really matter now).

I cannot wait to find out if there is a beany (or two!) in there!


----------



## breakingdawn

FX for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

well i had one 10iU HPT test so i decided to take it :blush: I KNOW I KNOW , its WAY too early! :lol: but bc it was only 10iU, compared to the normal 25iU i just couldn't help myself :blush: I wish i had more though, bc this line is bugging me! Now, im not convinced this means anything even though it did show up in the alloted time, (ive had this happen A LOT in the past) but it does make me keep some hope. 

FF pregnancy meter = 15 points.

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/010good.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

Just wanted to share my chart. I have a 10 day LP....

FFs pregnancy meter is giving me 23points...not very much....


----------



## BeccaxBump

That dip at 3dpo has got to be good? Implantation dip maybe?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Im hoping so :D
though i do get a dip around 2-3DPOs on most cycles. It's called a fall-back rise and probably doesn't indicate much.....but i'll take it to keep a little hope :lol:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah keep it as hope. How many DPO are you now hun?
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

7DPOs of a 10 day LP.
time passing so slow :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

Today i would have been 9DPOs but instead the :witch: reared her ugly face this morning. ...guess im glad i didn't waste that test, but still stinks i went through that entire effort to ovulate without cycles whilist BFing and it lands me here. im more disappointed that my LP is only 8 days than the fact that :witch: showed up. I guess im not all that surprised though, considering that when im not breastfeeding, my LP is only 10 days it is. im quite certain, on a normal basis, i have a mild progesterone deficiency,so guess this serves me right for forcing my body to ovulate and get cycles when clearly it didn't want to :dohh:

im not really sure where to go from here....i dont think i will be taking the soy again for a plethora of reasons, so im guessing it will be months until i even have another shot since im BFing DS to age 1 (feb 12th he turns 1)


----------



## CarlyP

Stalking!!

I would adore twinnies!! 

I have looked at methods and TTC sites, but a lot of those ladies use non prescribed meds which I wouldn't like to do, so I would like to try the vitamin route. Its hard knowing what, when and how much to take though! 

Hope you get your pink one lots of dust Hun xx


----------



## Blueberri

How are you doing?


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww, thanks Carly :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

Not much to report. Im on CD6. AF is still here :wacko: but i have 7-8 day flow due to endometriosis, so im not surprised. I decided not to take the soy isoflavones this cycle. I had A LOTTTTTT of cramping for about 3 days before i actually Ov.ed last time and im going home to central Pennsylvania (hometown, leaving in 2 days) and i really dont want to be dealing with that while im there. I also dont think :sex: is going to be that easy considering we are going to be staying at my moms and both kids will be in the same room with us....which is when my fertile period would be, so i'll be surprised if anything results in this cycle. ....im trying not to get my hopes up that i'll actually Ov. on my own, but who knows, maybe i'll get lucky. I wont hold my breath though. 

Ive been kind of depressed lately, though, because im guessing im going to have to wait until i stop BFing for this to go anywhere. even if i do get pregnant, my LP is so short id probably just have a chemical. Starting to feel like this is a lost cause whilist BFing.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Theres no harm in trying though!!

Things happen when you least expect them to, believe me!!

Chin up You're a determined lady, a fighter x


----------



## CarlyP

^^ WSS :)

You are more likely to conceive twins whilst breastfeeding!

Continue breastfeeding: If you are breastfeeding and would like to conceive twins, you may want to hold off on weaning your little one. According to one twin study, women who were breastfeeding when they conceived were nine times more likely to conceive twins than women who are were not breastfeeding.

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

^I saw that study. I certainly hope it happens to me! :D

Sorry i havn't updated much. I will do so today if possible. We are visiting family memebers in central PA (a 10 hour drive). So i havn't been online much. I also havn't been able to take all of my supplements and such. It's quite the challenge to be discrete when you are staying w family :wacko: Hopefully i still have a shot.
I decided not to take the soy iso this month for a few reasons (medical and the fact that i figured this month would be a bust being home and all over the fertile period).


----------



## Guppy051708

[From my FF notes]

In the morning cervix was Medium, Medium, Medium.
With Watery CM

AT 7pm Cervix was soft, medium to high (i would say medium though), and open 
EWCM that dripped from me to the toilet. There was def EWCM but i know it will get thicker in the coming days. :D

We :sex: the night before :D
Im honestly surprised that i had a drippy EWCM. Not only bc i didn't take the soy, but also because i never ov. this early. Typically i get the drippy EWCM for 3-4 days with ov. occurring on the 4th day (late). If this is the case this time, theoretically that means I will ov. on CD15. This is huge as ive NEVER EVER ov.ed any earlier than CD17 and normally its not until CD20-23 with CD22 being the norm. Im not sure what has changed this, but im not complaining!


----------



## Guppy051708

Cervix is much higher today. Its also very soft :D It's not all that open but i know all of this is a good sign. I brought with me (visiting family) the rest of the RepHresh. I only had 2 left. Since it's possible that i am 2 days out from ov. i decided to use one RepHresh to lower my pH to sway :pink: Im not sure if this is going to interfere the drippy EWCM thing or not. Hopefully CM is still noticeable that way. Im hoping to get to the store to get some OPKs today. Hopefully i can get a batch.

As stated in a previous post, i am unable to stick to my vit/minerals bc there are so many and im not at home. I have been eating a very low everything diet though, as that suppository sways :pink: Basically that means i just dont each much of anything....not sure how Thanksgiving will interfere with that :lol:


UPDATE: Took an OPK at 1:45PM. (Answer brand) It was super super NEGATIVE :grr: There was an ever so faint test line but not easily noticeable :nope: No EWCM today, except I was "wet" on the toilet paper when I wiped (sorry, TMI! :blush:). That could be bc of the RepHresh doing it's job, or it could be that im not actually going to ov....not really sure. with that said, i NEVER get drippy EWCM if im not nearing Ov. so surly yesterday wasn't a fluke.
Cervix is now HIGH, SOFT, and semi open :D


----------



## Guppy051708

So it's CD26 and I dont appear to be ovulating :sad1: Ive had many days of fertile CM and CP but it would never turn into anything according to multiple OPKs and my BBT chart :wacko: Now that it's December, it has been 6 months since we started TTC. We have spent SOOO much money on OPKs and HPTs (because i dont know when to expect either). So we have decided to go ahead and purchase the Baby-Comp (it's like the Lady-Comp only this one is for TTC). It is an intricate computer system that helps you figure out ovulation, any hormonal imbalances, is good if you are waking up a lot (which i am since i cosleep and BF), and it has a built in pregnancy test! How sweet is that?! Another thing that I like about this system is the fact there there is a gender sway software on it! (not the main reason i purchased it, but its a def bonus in my book! :thumbup:)

This will serve dual purpose for us though. Once we finally have this last baby- we are done with having anymore (super sad :( ) but it also works as a form of birth control and it's about 99% effective. So we will also get future use out of this. 

im excited! Its giving me a little mental ease knowing that we wont have to keep throwing money down the drain. It is not cheap, but if we would have bought one back when we first started TTC then it could have been paid off by now :dohh: So i think it's a good investment.


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Guppy051708
 



Attached Files:







www.fertilityfriend.com.pnghkr974216.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Guppy051708

So we decided that if this wasnt our month, we were going to stop TTC for the long term and address my health issues. So i am supposed to be fitted for the Mirena IUD on Dec 19th. Hopefully i will know whats up. 

I did confirm ovulation so i shoould know by that point since i only have 10 day LP anyways. 

Also, a while back i started checking out genderdreaming its a FAR better site than ingender...anyways, i learned some things so i went off most of my supplements (except for the folic acid). I have been doing the LE diet for the bulk so i didn't have to change anything there. Ive been using RepHresh too. and the biggest news is we decided to do a half assed version of O+12 instead of Shuttles. so thats a major change of plans.
Also we are doing frequent release. We did it 2x outside of me and the third time. (sorry, TMI :blush:) FR = lower sperm count, which sways pink too. so hopefully that helps!

Ov. was confirmed on CD31. it was natural. no Soy isoflavones to induce it. Im still BFing too, which i believe helps sway.


----------



## Guppy051708

I was set to go in tomorrow for my Mirena IUD fitting...instead I was graced with my final :bfp:!!!!!!! 


Spoiler



thank you ladies for being on my journey with me so far! its very early! but so far im already feeling MS (i had no clue that was possible at 3+4!!!!). also ive been peeing...A LOT in the last couple of days :loo: cant wait for the next 17 weeks to fly by! to find out if our sway worked.

FF chart so far:


----------



## nearlythere38

Omg!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## dollych

Oh my god congrats!!!!!. Can't wait to find out what you're having. Keep us posted and good luck xx


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks ladies!! im so thrilled but kind of nervous too, especially since i had just planned on not being pregnant anytime soon. but we are excited! Today I am 3+4. So i reckon in about 15 weeks we will know :D ill keep ya updated! Ill keep track of symptoms too, since i know ppl are always asking what symptoms you have with each gender. however i will preface by stating the fact that with DS1, my pregnancy was the "typical" boy pregnancy. with DS2 it was what most thought would have been a "girl" lol so i know this stuff isn't true but i think many preggers want some hope and answers early lol


----------



## Kitta

Yay!!! Good luck!


----------



## breakingdawn

Huge congrats to you!!!!!!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## foxiechick1

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## eager.4.U

Congrats!! :) xoxoxoxx


----------



## Guppy051708

THanks ladies!

DH and i have come up with our girl name, should we have one, and let me tell you, i have never thought i was carrying a girl until a few days ago. I have two boys and both times i knew i was having aboy, so i hope im right this time! The name is Macy Victoria :flower:


----------



## eager.4.U

Awww so sweet <3


----------



## CarlyP

HUGE congratulations to you and your family!!!

H&H 9 months. 

What are your symptoms so far? Did you not have any symptoms in the past 3 weeks? xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

CarlyP said:


> What are your symptoms so far? Did you not have any symptoms in the past 3 weeks? xxxx

I actually had zero symptoms of pregnancy until the day before my :bfp: At 9DPOs i felt some naseua (at night). But i ignored it because i figured i was just anxious about testing in the morning. I had tested at 9DPOs and it was negative. I got up the next morning pretty much throwing up before i even rolled out of bed. I didn't actually end up throwing up but i really felt like i was going to. Then i peed and got my :bfp: It was a very faint line, but a line none the less. 

this is my 4th pregnancy. I have never ever had MS this early before :nope: the earliest ive ever had it was middle of 6 weeks (with DS2). with DS1 i never had MS. 

I have been breaking out since day after my :bfp: (so 11DPOs). I broke out like that with DS1 but i had clear skin with DS2.


----------



## Nyn

Wow hun HUGE congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

okay ladies, i tried this out https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...0-anyone-tried-biorhythms-predict-gender.html

it predicts boy. 
I tried it out for DS1 and DS2 and it was accurate. 
With that said a good bnb friend said it was right 2 out of 3x so maybe this will be my wrong :haha:


im going to be ordering the genderMAKER (off ebay) tonight. I'll be excited to use it!


----------



## CarlyP

Hang on I'm going to try it x


----------



## CarlyP

Both right for my DS and DD.

Have you tried the Chinese gender predictor? Always right for me and most I know. 

Whats gendermaker? 

How are you feeling? Do you feel like there's 2 in there :)


----------



## Guppy051708

im not sure what to think, but one thing i know is true is ive had about 5 dreams so far where we go into an early ultrasound and there are two boys :shock: i dont know if that actually means anything, or maybe its just a little bit of nervousness, but i can say this is my 4th pregnancy and ive never once had dreams like this before.

I have to reiterate though, that a lot my supplements for swaying and creating twins were halted the cycle before my :bfp: so i'll be really surprised if twins result.


----------



## CarlyP

What supplements were you on? To sway twins xx


----------



## Blueberri

There's supplements to sway twins? What about triplets?


----------



## CarlyP

Yes there is, have a look on ttctwins website lots of information, not sure about triplets x


----------



## Guppy051708

I was only using yams and soy isoflavones but i wasn't taking anything the cycle i got my :bfp: only the cycle before, so it probably didn't sway much of anything for twins. 
I am BFing so that could be in my favor, but it's not likely. 
The TTCTwins forum says you need trigger and what not to have a valid shot, but im not into it like that. I just didn't feel it would be safe, especially since im BFing.


----------



## CarlyP

I agree, I wouldn't dare to be honest. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Guppy051708

pretty good. I woke up around 6am nearly vomiting, but tried to ignore it and sleep. That worked. I slept until 10am :blush: DH was a sweetheart and watched the boys all morning so i could sleep. Sometimes i can sleep MS off, other times i cant. This must have been one of those times. 

I am breaking out like crazy and its making me feel insecure. Im not really sure if thats pregnancy related or not bc i have some Roseca and ive been using cover up that doesn't agree with me, so that could be all that is. I have to use Bare Minerals to not break out, so i think im going to get some Bare Minerals cover up today and hope that it goes away soon. If not i'll blame it on the pregnancy :lol:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Guppy, I really really believe you're at least having a girl - you sound like I am 
xoxox


----------



## Pearls18

This has been so fun to read, one second I was like aww no she's stopped TTC then it was like oh wait hang on BFP! Great stuff :) congrats on the BFP I am now eagerly stalking :)


----------



## nearlythere38

i checked biorythms for my 3 when i found out about this one. first was strong for boy, he was a boy. second was neutral, he was a boy and third was strong for girl and shes a girl


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

This is a great journal, Congrats :) 

Ps. You have a new stalker  x


----------



## motherofboys

I had no idea b6 could increase chances. I have been taking it to help lengthen my lp while breastfeeding my youngest. looks like it has an added bonus as I have 3 boys and hoping for a girl. I have not had a chance to read the entire thread yet but will do so before trying anything.


----------



## Guppy051708

thank you for following ladies! ttc has really been a roller coaster for us.

yes, def make sure you read the entire thing before making your attempt. There was a lot learned along the way :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

I am 6 weeks tomorrow! The only downfall with finding out this early is the fact that it seems to have a slow start. :dohh:

Im still feeling very nauseous. pretty much constantly but i havn't thrown up for a week. So thats an improvement.
Ive been having a bit of insomnia (despite having a 10 month old that stinks at sleeping! go figure.)
My acne is close to clearing. 
Ive been feeling dizzy a lot. i felt that way before my :bfp: but still feel that way occasionally. 
Other than that, not much else to report...except TMI but my CM is lots and creamy. I had creamy CM with DS1 and the pregnancy i MCed, but it was not nearly as much. This is just messy. :sick:


I called the HB MWs. They are setting up an early ultrasound for me around January 20th-somewhere in there. She wants it down during the 8th week. So guess we will find out if there is one or more in there! :dance:
Then i have to call the MWs back (after i have the scan) and they will schedule me for my first appt. the following week. I went with these MWs with DS2 and i love them, so im excited about that!

i can't wait to see my "honeybee" (or honeybees, perhaps? :shrug:)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Yippeeee!! Two weeks til your scan. I will be maaaajorly stalking you on the 20th. Any baby is a blessing but I really am hoping you're joining me in the twins club!


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope so too! im super nervous but also very excited :D

here is my crazy bloat bump. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. 4th pregnancy. 3rd baby. I know its just bloat, but it's crazy it's that big while im laying horizontal :blush: i feel huge :lol: i feel like someone hooked an air pump up to my belly button :rofl:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0437.jpg


----------



## Blueberri

Yay! Can't wait to see how many babies are in there hiding!! :D


----------



## CarlyP

Woo hoo on your scan! Will be sending lots of girly/twin dust! x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Good luck x


----------



## Gemx4

Hiya was just wondering what is the difference between calcium carbonate and citrate? 
Good luck and congratulations!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hello! Where are you hiding? How are you doing? Any scan news?? You said around the 20th and its the 21st now :D


----------



## Guppy051708

My appt is the 22nd :) So tomorrow at 2pm (EST) :yipee: Cannot wait to see how many there are! I will be happy whether it is one or two, im just excited to say the least!

I havn't been on all too much except to update my parenting journal. I got diagnosed with Hypermesis Gardviarum (sp?). It has been SOOO horrible. I had MS with DS2 but NOTHING like this. I am throwing up about 15x per day. So the doctor wanted me on Zofran. Told me i would be going to the ER for IV fluids if i kept vomiting. Then my insurance didn't want to cover that so she RXed me Reglan instead. And of course i ended up having an allergic reaction to the Reglan so then i got put on Phenegram. But didn't feel comfortable on that because it's not as safe a drug as the Zofran. I had a bitch session (pardon my french) with insurance, and finally they were going to cover the Zofran since i had an allergic reaction to Reglan. So now that im on that i am no longer throwing up, but still very very quesy and im sleeping alot. but im glad its working (and im not allergic to it! LOL)

I'll update tomorrow after my ultrasound :dance:

Today i am 8 weeks & 2 days. I'll post "bump" pics (though there isn't much to see lol). 
And an interesting fact, i started throwing up at 9DPOs (no lie) and apparent Hypermesis usually starts early, so that should have been my redflag for it.


----------



## Guppy051708




----------



## Guppy051708

Gemx4 said:


> Hiya was just wondering what is the difference between calcium carbonate and citrate? If I take carbonate does that not help sway pink and will it sway blue?
> Good luck and congratulations!!

Im not entirely sure. 
The problem i had, initially, when i started taking the supplements is because i was using one particular gender swaying site, and she said to make sure it was the calcium citrate to sway :pink: and speficially said it needed to be citrate and not carbonate. HOWEVER the month or two before my :bfp: i started reading a different swaying site and it seemed to be more scientifically sound and that site says do the low everything diet. So now im just a ball of confusion :blush: i would highly recommend reading the gender dreaming site. That is more reliable than the ingender site...sorry i cant help more, im just not exactly sure what the answer is given the chagning info


----------



## henrysmumkaz

You poor thing, suffering so badly! Its very common of multiples, to get HG although of course not exclusive to it! I'm glad your insurance is covering the Zofran now. I was on it for a while and it does help a lot. If only it would get rid of the nausea too eh. Hope you continue to avoid hospital!!

Will be checking back tomorrow. So excited for you :) And you're looking fab!!


----------



## dollych

Yipeeee!!. Glad to see your update :) Can't wait to hear about your scan. Good luck xx


----------



## CarlyP

Glad to see your update but sorry your suffering with HG :( 

Hope it eases up soon for you, a girl I know got it and lasted until she was 20 weeks, hope yours doesn't last that long. 

Will be eagerly stalking you tomorrow :)

You look fab in your pics Hun xx


----------



## maybebaby3

How many are in there?!! :D


----------



## CarlyP

I'm guessing she hasn't had it yet. As she's EST I think it makes it nearly 1.30pm it's almost 6.30pm where I am. So half hour to gooooooooo!!!!! 

So excited to hear! Xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Ahhhhh I hate waiting lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Imm bacckkk!

Here is what i wrote in my journal:



Guppy051708 said:


> The ultrasound went well. I didn't have to drink any water, so i was relieved about that (its horrible on the prolapse!). She did an abdomenal scan first and the baby measured pretty close to what i thought i was per BBT chart. Most of the time it said 8+2. Other times it said 8+3. She gave me an EDD of September 1st but i figure it doesn't really matter much anyways. :thumbup:
> 
> The heartbeat was steady at 174 bpm <3
> Her machine was really detailed too! Ive had a lot of early ultrasounds before but this one i could make out the little stubbys for the hands and feet, we could even see the start of the umbilical cord. Pretty neat!
> 
> Isaiah did very well as long as we kept feeding him :haha: Elliot did fine as long as DH held him. When i went to the bathroom to drain my bladder for the transvaginal he freaked and never calmed down, so that sucked but the tech still did a great job. She gave us like 10-15 pictures too! She was very good!
> 
> We get to find out the sex at 18 weeks! She scheduled my "20 week" ultrasoun for April 2nd at 10am! :dance: can't wait! She also does 3D and 4D and she said she would do that for us for free (well charge insurance :haha: :shhh:) but i can't wait!


----------



## Guppy051708

*********So there is only ONE (1) baby in there, but i want to disclose this to anyone reading this journal TTC Twins. I did NOT do anything extra the cycle i got my  to concieve twins  I didn't take soy, i didn't do the cassav root, I didn't take crazy amounts of folic acid. I did the previous cycles, but i didn't do any of it this cycle, so i just want to throw that out there, in case anyone thinks those measures didn't work. The only reason they didn't work is because i didn't do them the cycle we conceived [because we were going to stop trying and get Mirena to address my hormonal imbalances]********​


----------



## Guppy051708

CarlyP said:


> Glad to see your update but sorry your suffering with HG :(
> 
> Hope it eases up soon for you,* a girl I know got it and lasted until she was 20 weeks,* hope yours doesn't last that long.
> 
> Will be eagerly stalking you tomorrow :)
> 
> You look fab in your pics Hun xx

I wouldn't be surprised if that happened to me because i had bad MS (not HG) with DS2 and it lasted until 20 weeks and it would come and go every few weeks until the end. So im expecting it until 20 weeks, but i wish it would stop before that. The Zofran has worked as far as not throwing up goes but i am still miserable 24/7 with nausea.


----------



## nearlythere38

awww lovely scan pic


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Ahhhhh hello baby!!! So pleased the scan went well and you could see lots of lovely detail. Looking forward your gender scan now :D


----------



## Guppy051708

I am just amazed that such a little person can cause so much ruckus! lol


----------



## dollych

Aww congrats :) can't wait until your gender scan now :) xx


----------



## Guppy051708

I know! im so excited for it!
"only" ten more weeks! :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

So glad the scan went well what a cute little bean :) xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

Great scan pic!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks yall! :kiss:

I am 10 weeks today :dance: Finally feel like im getting somewhere with this pregnancy :haha:

In exactly 2 months we will be finding out if this bump is :pink: or not! We are scheduled for April 2nd. and i booked it in the AM so i wouldnt have to wait all day :blush: ...8 weeks sounds like much less time than 2 months, so i'll just say in 8 weeks :haha:

The HG is still super horrible :( I really hope it pisses off soon.


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Guppy051708

DH is out getting the Intelligender test :D
Its all in fun. I can't wait to take it! I know its not 100% accurate, but it was accurate with both of my boys. Will be interesting to see if it is for a third time or not. But its all in good fun :)


----------



## eager.4.U

Ouuu interesting! :) I hope you share the results! Some of my family has tried it, and it says boy alot of the time, even if its a girl, so its not always right :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

^yeah i know :winkwink: all in fun :)


----------



## Guppy051708

....looks like im going to have to email customer support and see what they think :dohh:

What do you all think?

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0067_zpsda42a57f.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0059_zps20a5ae1d.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0063_zpsc30f63e4.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0064_zpsc5dc72c5.jpg


----------



## Blueberri

How does it work? First of all.


----------



## Guppy051708

Blueberri said:


> How does it work? First of all.

A greenish result = boy and an orangish result = girl. 
I read on their site not to go by the sediment on the bottom. Only the liquid. To help figure it out, u can compare the color of where it says 'girl' on the orange strip and where it says 'boy' on the green strip. I'm still not sure. Dh thinks its girl. I sorta agree but I hesitate. Here are examples from Intelligender site View those before deciding :thumbup: https://www.intelligender.com/gpt-sample-results.html


----------



## eager.4.U

Definitelyyyyyyyyy girl! Omgggg :p 

I'm baby girl dusting you to the fullestttt :dust:


----------



## CarlyP

Definite GIRL!!!

I've never heard of that before.


----------



## motherofboys

It looks more Orange to me, I'd say that was a girl result too


----------



## Pearls18

I'd say it's more orange....but can I ask how it works, how does it being orange mean you have a girl? Is it done by urine? If so what is in urine that detects gender or whatever method was used.


----------



## _jellybean_

Girl. Intelligender was right for both my boy and my girl.


----------



## Guppy051708

MarineWAG said:


> I'd say it's more orange....but can I ask how it works, how does it being orange mean you have a girl? Is it done by urine? If so what is in urine that detects gender or whatever method was used.

I dont know the science of this particular gender test. 1.) they dont reveal their secret (im guessing its similar to the draino test though, but dont know for certain. 2.) im not really convinced XY or XX is picked up in the urine stream, but maybe im wrong :shrug: 

If you look at the instructions, it tells you how to interpret the results. To interpret it, is based off the color of the result.

I dont know the exacts of how this test works. I take it with a grain of salt, with that said, they have done studies on this (legit scientific studies) and its accurate 80-90% of the time. It's more accurate when the result is girl though. But it's important to remember its not 100% accurate, so only take it with a grain of salt...with that said, i have to admit that im glad i got a girl result, even though it may not be right...had it been a boy result, deep down i would be upset (even though i know it's not always right, but you know how sometimes you just want a little glimmer of hope, iykwim.


----------



## eager.4.U

Mannn, I hope 8 weeks will go by fast! [-o&lt; haha


----------



## Guppy051708

I know can't wait!!!!

To pass the time ive been doing other at home gender tests. They've been fun to say the least.

The Kool-Aid test (done today at 10+3) says :pink: and the Baking Soda test (also done today) says :blue:

So far Intelligender and kool-aid = GIRL and Baking Soda = BOY.


----------



## eager.4.U

Hahaha if I were preggo I'd be trying all sorts of tests too :haha: 

I've got a good feeling that you're carrying a girl!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: it's fun! 

I need to get a red cabbage and try that urine test :lol:


----------



## _jellybean_

Oh, and I want to add that I took Intelligender THREE time with my son and with my daughter (who I'll have tomorrow via C-section). With my boy, they were dark, dark green, and with my girl, they were light:) You're not supposed to look at the sediment at the bottom of the container. xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Ramzi's theory says PINK. Apparently it has a high sucess rate.....only 7 more weeks until we know!


----------



## Pearls18

Guppy how far in advance did you do the supplement and diet stuff before TTC/falling pregnant? We are trying in April I have started folic acids but that's all. Did you get your husband to do or take anything?


----------



## Guppy051708

MarineWAG said:


> Guppy how far in advance did you do the supplement and diet stuff before TTC/falling pregnant? We are trying in April I have started folic acids but that's all. Did you get your husband to do or take anything?

start your diet and such at least 6 weeks before your sway :thumbup:

im assuming you are swaying :pink:? If so, i had DH take the soy isoflavones for 5 days. This lowers sperm count, and lowered sperm count sways :pink: With that said, if your DH has any history of low sperm count or morph issues, stay away from the soy! Also, please note that i changed my supplements halfway through because i learned new information. To sway pink you need to be on the low everything diet, so i would suggest utilizing the genderdreaming site to be sure, before you start on everything. Stay away from the in-gender site. The information there is inaccurate and could potentially sway :blue: bc of it. I was using the in-gender site when i started this thread. Then i did more research on the gender dreaming site and released there is more scientifically sound advice coming from the gender dreaming site and almost none from the ingender, which is why i switched my diet to the low everything (LE) diet and why i stopped taking most of my supplements. (not all of them like folic acid and that sort of thing. thats merely for the health of your baby, not for a sway)


----------



## Pearls18

Thank you. As DH got me pregnant first time last time I am assuming he is all ok lol. We are doing 3 months of gender swaying then if it doesn't happen (because shettles for a girl obviously isn't great for actually TTC lol) we will just TTC normally from July. I will obviously take folic acid no matter what, but as it's low everything is it bad that I am taking a conception multi vitamin?


----------



## Guppy051708

Just wanted to update, I have been offered the 12 week nuchal scan and blood work. I get to go next Thursday to get it all done. Meet with a genetic counselor, then i'll get the u/s followed by the blood work. Def going to try to get a good nub shot! And just in case i will be watching the screen like a hawk in case i dont get a good pic. I'll be 12+5. I never had this done with my two boys, so im excited to see the baby at this stage. My appt. is February 21st at 2pm. (EST)


----------



## motherofboys

How exciting. It's standard here to have a 12 week and then a 20 week scan. Can I ask what a genetic councillor is? I saw someone mention it in 1st tri, and saying that they would get blood work to look for y markers in their blood as they can not carry boys.


----------



## onetwothreebp

this is really fascinating. if i choose to have another, i may have to gender sway for my hubby's sake, he really wants a daughter


----------



## CarlyP

I had the nuchel scan and bloodwork also, but what is a genetic counsellor? 

How are your symptoms? xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guppy I cannot wait for your scan!! Record your scan on your phone and post for me will you!! I'm pretty experienced with nub and skull guessing :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Marine, pre natals sway blue hun.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im hoping they will let me record it on my iPhone, but ive heard some places dont allow. I will def try though :thumbup: Ill ask for a nub shot too...what should i ask, exactly? If i say nub shot they would probably look at me like im a nut job :haha:

A genetic counselor is someone that has an educational background in genetics. They go over the risk that your child will have this problem or that problem. And any other potential issues. They are familiar with many many types of genetic abnormalities and so on and so forth. If your child has a genetic health issue, you would also see them afterwards so that you can get more information. 

I will be seeing the councelor BEFORE my scan and bloodwork, so i am guessing she will basically evaluate the risks to my child based on my family medical history and DHs family medical history (as well as our health history and our other kids). Im guessing from that she can formulate some number to say your child has X chance to have this genetic abnormality, etc. I think what they do is have some formula based on the info you provide, then they get a few numbers from the u/s and a few numbers from the bloodwork and at the end they put it all together to measure the true risk and likelyhood.


----------



## Guppy051708

Symptoms: Hypermesis is still active and evil. I threw up 6x within a few hours this morning and it has been brutal. Ive lost 3lbs in one week. Im having trouble eating and drinking and can't even keep water down. Its truly horrible.

Acid reflux is making the HG a million times worse. I tried apple cider vinegar for that. It worked a little but it burned like hell going down. I dont know if i can stomach that again. its pretty awful tasting :lol:

I also have this weird feeling like my food is stuck in my chest. This would be different than the reflux i am describing. I chew my food as i should but its almost like its just sitting in my chest and taking a verrryyy long time to get to my stomach. Highly uncomfortable.

I can honestly say that this is by far my worst pregnancy. Trust me when i say that i never ever want to be pregnant again.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Some of them get quite grumpy when you ask! Its a good idea to warch a few youtube vids of scans so that when your in there you know what to keep your eye out for! Just ask at the end for a picture with babies nub on it, just say you have a friend who likes to guess, if you ask at the begining and shes a grump then she may try and avoid flashing it! Basically a looong flat bright white line is a girl and a shorter stumpy line maybd angled or with a bobble on top shows a boy!


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry the HG is still been a pain :(

OOohhh I really hope they let you video it!!! I've never thought to ask that :)

So is seeing a genetic counselor mandatory where you are? xx


----------



## Guppy051708

CarlyP said:


> Sorry the HG is still been a pain :(
> 
> OOohhh I really hope they let you video it!!! I've never thought to ask that :)
> 
> So is seeing a genetic counselor mandatory where you are? xx

Well, nothing is "mandatory" in the US, when it comes to medical care (since each person has to figure out how to pay for it!). However, my insurance covers it, so i might as well get the best care I can. If i didn't have insurance i would probably skip that part...i wouldn't even get the NT scan/bloodwork if it wasn't covered-it's $$$$$) though im not certain you can get results without a qualified person to interpret them and i would assume a genetic counselor would be that qualified professional though im not certain :shrug: 
(kind of a similar idea to how an ultrasound tech isn't legally allowed to tell you diagnoses, only the doctor can). But im just speculating that. At any rate, that could just be protocol for where i am going. But i think most ppl in the US that get the NT done speak with a genetic counselor.


----------



## Guppy051708

Today i am going for my NT scan :dance: Hoping to get a good nub shot for you all. I will be watching the screen closely though! (just in case i dont get a good shot). It's not until 2pm. It's only 9:15am here. They told me it will take about an hour and a half to do everything, so there will probably be a bit of delay in posting. It's also at least a 1 hour drive back home, but i'll try to update w my iPhone if at all possible, before driving back. Im so excited!


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck x


----------



## foxiechick1

Hope all is well! x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Just checking in ;)


----------



## nearlythere38

Good luck with your scan!! 

We saw a genetic counsellor with my second son because we had a nephew born just before with Spinal muscular atrophy, which is carried through a faulty gene. She basically explained how the genes worked and gave us odds on us being carriers etc. We then had blood tests taken and sent off. Few weeks wait for the results. X


----------



## Guppy051708

So I'm waiting for my u/s now. I just met w the genetic counselor. Basically we went over my family tree and te health issues there. Then we went over DHs family tree and those health issues. Then she explained to me what each test looks for. Once she gets my u/s and my bloodwork. She can give me a risk for each defect. I'll know in 5 days


----------



## Guppy051708

So here you ladies are :)
Details are in the link. What do yall think? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...75-give-me-your-nub-skull-guesses-12-4-a.html


----------



## nearlythere38

I cant see any pics hun??!!


----------



## Guppy051708

nearlythere38 said:


> I cant see any pics hun??!!

thats really weird.
did you click on the link? It should be in the first post.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guppy did you guess ehich one was my guess on GD?? I was trying to have little giggle with you, I'm suprised no one has told me off lol!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: i thought that was you but i wasn't sure if i should say anything, just in case it wasn't :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

You're a Mod on GD?! ...if you say girl, that makes me feel really good LOL


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yes:) I am allowed to clean up spam!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nice LOL

thats alot of fun that you are on there too!

did you sway with the majority of your children?


----------



## 6lilpigs

:haha:To make things even funnier, did you know I invented the skull theory!!:haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

No way?!?! :rofl:


----------



## 6lilpigs

I have only swayed with my last baby, succesful boy! and current pip. But I had 3 pinks in a row b4 last which happened to fit perfectly wiyh the theory of low nutrition low condition swaying girl. So I went from a mixed gender mum to a pink mum and changed it to a blue mum for a while hopefully!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yes way on the skulls lol!! It is inacurate but fun:) I cant believe how it spread, from a single thread om IG!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats so awesome!!!

Im really hoping the fact that i wasn't eating much (mostly bc i couldn't find time :blush:) and nursing at the time helped with my sway! Im pretty sure i was deficient in a lot of areas, especially bc of that but also bc of the close age gaps (DS1 and DS2 are 17 months apart, and DS2 and this one will be ~18 months apart). So hoping that worked in my favor. Everyone keeps telling me my body probably never fully recovered...eh, whateve LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

6lilpigs said:


> Yes way on the skulls lol!! It is inacurate but fun:) I cant believe how it spread, from a single thread om IG!!

That is freaking hilarious!
It really did spread like wild fire. The first time i ever heard of it was here on BNB, so with that token, the theory def took off!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Did uou manage to film your scan??


----------



## Guppy051708

no. I was going to but then i wussed out. I really regret it now, bc i think the lady would have let me filmed it :(


----------



## motherofboys

Guppy does breastfeeding have any impact gender wise/girl swaying then? I was still breastfeeding until about 3 days before my bfp, so was when I actually conceived.


----------



## Guppy051708

motherofboys said:


> Guppy does breastfeeding have any impact gender wise/girl swaying then? I was still breastfeeding until about 3 days before my bfp, so was when I actually conceived.

Im not sure if it does or not.

This is merely my speculation, but i think it *could* for several reasons, but i have no scientific background to verify, just what i think. For one, most women are deficient whilist BFing (not all though). But some are. And that helps sway :pink: For another things a lot of women are dry "down there" too and that sway's :pink: as well. So, to me, its all logical but like i said, thats just my thinking, no science on it.


----------



## Guppy051708

I typed this in another thread but i want it hear in my journal too. Can't wait!



Guppy051708 said:


> I just wanted to update with something that i have found that hopefully will curb any GD should our final baby not be our dream girl...DH asked me what i wanted for my birthday, so i told him i wanted a private early u/s to find the sex out. So we are booked for that March 16th. That is about 3-4 weeks earlier than when i would have originally found out (at the the "20 week" scan).
> We are not going to tell anyone IRL that we are getting this scan. So if we do end up having another boy, then i wont have to answer to people nor hear their negative comments (which is something i worry about bc it happened w every other pregnancy). This will also give me time to let it sink in and get used to the idea of being a blue house. (should the baby be boy, which is something im trying to convince myself of so that im less disappointed but at this point im failing miserably at that :blush Anyways, I figure DH and I can keep the news to ourselves for a few weeks and just deal with our emotions and things, instead of having to deal with everyone elses on top of that. iykwim? I think this will also help when i go for my fetal survey. In every other pregnancy, the moment they tell me "it's a boy", i get upset and then i dont even care about the fact that im seeing my baby (in my head, i dont show my feelings during the scan though i do ball my eyes out in the car!) So i hope that this helps with that bond and connections. Hoping ill be over things on time for the 20 week scan and actually be able to enjoy the u/s.
> 
> If it's a girl, the entire universe will know. HAHA but im trying to not get my hopes up.
> 
> ...only 21 more sleeps until we know!


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, I think I'm in the clutching at straws camp right now. I've almost successfully convinced myself that it will be a boy and only have the smallest amount of hope left.


----------



## Guppy051708

hope you get a girl hon :hugs:

Soooo time to start casting your ballot! My gender scan is in exactly one week! :yipee: I'll keep tally on the front page :D


----------



## Blueberri

I'm saying :pink:!! :yipee:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Pink here too!!


----------



## BlueHadeda

I don't come onto this forum regularly anymore, but just wanted to say I'm keeping my fingers crossed for pink for you!!! :thumbup: And yay for the earlier scan! 

:pink:


----------



## maybebaby3

:pink:


----------



## motherofboys

Fingers crossed for you, hope you get a girl


----------



## dollych

Girl :) Really really hope you get your little princess !!! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

so far 100% of bnb thinks im having a girl...the pressure is on! :lol:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Its the sickness, I'm totally certain. Only a few days to go!


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't wait to find out!!

We solidified our boy and girl names :flower: Sorry if i already mentioned that here, i can't keep track anymore :blush:

Macy Victoria :pink:
Levi Israel :blue:

I felt i need to make sure i had names set before the early u/s. Especially the boy name. For me, if i hear "its a boy" for the final time, i am looking forward to using the name Levi Israel. It will give me something to be happy about amidst GD, should i have to experience that again. 

So im happy and thrilled....5 more days cant come soon enough! I wish it were Saturday all ready!


----------



## nearlythere38

Good luck with your scan Guppy. I think pink too, I had more sickness this time as well x


----------



## motherofboys

Guppy051708 said:


> I can't wait to find out!!
> 
> We solidified our boy and girl names :flower: Sorry if i already mentioned that here, i can't keep track anymore :blush:
> 
> Macy Victoria :pink:
> Levi Israel :blue:
> 
> I felt i need to make sure i had names set before the early u/s. Especially the boy name. For me, if i hear "its a boy" for the final time, i am looking forward to using the name Levi Israel. It will give me something to be happy about amidst GD, should i have to experience that again.
> 
> So im happy and thrilled....5 more days cant come soon enough! I wish it were Saturday all ready!

That's how I feel about names, I need to give an identity to that little boy so when they say boy I can already begin to visualize him.
I love name Levi, I'm so fussy though and there is a boy at my son's school called Levi so I won't use it lmao
I think I'm settled on Seth for a boy and I love it so much a little of me actually hopes I get to use it :dohh:
Hope you get to hear the words "it's a girl" though


----------



## breakingdawn

I just wanted to drop by to sprinkle a ton of pink dust and I can't wait to read your update!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you!
I can't wait! These last few days are taking forever! I feel like a kid at Christmas. Tonight i am going to prenatal swimming (it's twice a week), saturday morning DS1 has gymnastics. Then we are headed to Boston for the scan!! I need to make plans for tomorrow night so that things move quickly. I feel like im just watching the clock :blush:


----------



## breakingdawn

What time is it on Saturday? I hope time passes quickly for you!


----------



## Guppy051708

Its at 12pm Eastern Standard Time


----------



## breakingdawn

I'll be checking in for the news!! :)


----------



## eager.4.U

Same heree!! Update us ASAP :D


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck =) x


----------



## Guppy051708

I'll try to update as soon as i can. :D

20 hours!


----------



## Chimpette

Stalking... can't wait to see what your having


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Woohoooooo its tomorrow!! Its already your gender scan day here in England, Saturday :D I shall be stalking every five minutes from 4pm onwards. Please update as soon as you can or I might just crash the forums with my refreshing the page haha! 

Good luck and have a lovely lovely lovely day!! xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: too funny.
I wish it were saturday here! Jealous :haha: its 8:45 pm friday right now.


----------



## maybebaby3

stalking, stalking, stalking!!! :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

Major STALKING!!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Stalking!!! Good luck x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Good luck today!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls!

It's almost 9am my time...only 3 hours left!!!! We are leaving the house in one hour...so excited!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: not long now! :happydance:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I'm excited tooooo lol :haha:


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck! Hope you hear pink! I am sure you will! x


----------



## Guppy051708

Just got out. Had a ton of trouble getting the potty shot. She had the other tech come in to see if try thought the same. Finally got this shot


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

All looks like fuzz to me without my glasses (sorry) but that says girl yeah ?! Congrats=) !!!!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Yeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have a daughter!!!!! Oh guppy I am SO made up for you!! Congratulations!!!

How are you feeling? You must be floating!


----------



## Missy86

Congrats


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh Guppy! Congrats! I knew she was a she! You must be so happy <3.
xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

I cried when I found out!!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

SOOoooo happy for you!! Congrats! XOXOXO :happydance::hugs:


----------



## nearlythere38

Ooohhh fantastic. Im so happy for you Guppy. I did the same, cried all the way home. Thats really great xx


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm soooooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Awesome news, congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## No1showgirl

x


----------



## shayzee

Congratulations on getting your little girl!!! Its such good news! :)


----------



## motherofboys

Oh guppy I'm so happy for you, stupid hormones I actually have tears in my eyes and I don't even know you!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Amazing news, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## dollych

Yipeeeeeeee!!! That's fab news!!! I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## eager.4.U

Omgggggg congrats girllll :hugs: You got your little girl finally!! woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## _jellybean_

Aw! Hon, that is amazing! I'm over the moon for you. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you all! I still can't believe we finally have our girl :cloud9: It still makes me teary eyed to think about. 
The tech had a hard time getting a good shot. Im so glad they finally got the one we needed and we didn't have to go back! 

I already made a couple of girl purchases :blush: it was fun, but i need to pace myself :haha: 

The second outfit down will be the "take home outfit".

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0557_zpsbeb9c614.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0564_zpsab6fbc96.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0558_zpsf5d7379a.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0573_zpsea044ab0.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0565_zpsc0956eaf.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0572_zps2dee62e6.jpg


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Haha aww!! I love the going home outfit! 

And yes, you DO need to pace yourself because omg the shopping, it never ends! Its lots and lots of fun though. Eeeeekk!! You're gonna have a blast dressing your little lady :D


----------



## Hotbump

So jelous! Congrats on your little girl :dance:


----------



## breakingdawn

Very happy for you :) big congrats!


----------



## foxiechick1

Aah that's brilliant news massive congrats! Ill be keeping this post to come back and read your sway in a few years once I've convinced hubby we need another baby ;-) lol xx


----------



## Chimpette

Such great news... congratulations.


----------



## motherofboys

Aww all those cute little pink things! Jealous


----------



## Guppy051708

For those wanting to know some of the details, my sway is posted on GD :thumbup:

https://genderdreaming.com/forum/add-your-girl-sway/27586-falling2grace-ttc-girl-sway-attempt.html


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks for that =) I had a wee read (starting TTC next month fingers crossed )! Congrats again x


----------



## Blueberri

It looks like a very informative site! But there's no board for wtt. That's ok though. I'm happy being on here. <3


----------



## CarlyP

Aw guppy i am sooooooo happy for you!!! woohoooooo!!

The outfits are adorable!! xxxxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

I saw your fantastic update but haven't has a sec to post properly!!!! Massive congratulations on your little LADY!!!!!!!!!!! She's gonna be gooorgeous, I bet you are all over the moon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Im still in "is this really happening" mode?! :blush: I keep looking at her little outfits and PINK and PURPLE CDs. I can't believe it. I am so happy. I really think this was the thing missing in our life. I know she isn't here yet, but i just feel so completed... i could cry. Ive never felt so overwhelmed with love and completeness and satisfaction. I am beyond thankful that i will get a mother-daughter relationship. I just can't stop thanking God <3


----------



## Guppy051708

Also, one change i have noticed since finding out that we have a daughter is how much MORE i love my boys. It's so odd. I mean ive always been happy with my boys. I never loved them less just bc i wanted a girl and never got her (before now). I had pretty hardcore GD with Elliot. It wasn't that i didn't want him. I loved (love) him to pieces. Its just i also wanted HER. It wasn't that i was grieving about having HIM, its that i was grieving the "loss" of her. if that makes any sense. But now that i know i have a daughter on the way, i just feel so much more bonded to Isaiah and especially Elliot. I dont know how to explain it. But im just feeling way more in love with them. Not that i wasn't before, i always have been, but its almost like finding out she is a she has enabled me to realize how much i really do love them. Perhaps the GD was hindering that love slightly, but i just feel like my heart is so warm...i dont know how to explain it..i'll stop rambling now :lol:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Oh wow, unbelievable Guppy!! I'm so happy for you! God is great! This is absolutely fantastic. She's going to be one spoilt and very much loved little girl. I know exactly what you mean about loving your boys even more now. I also felt like that. You just _know_ they're going to be lovely older brothers.


----------



## hopeandpray

Congratations :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Tuesday is my "20 week" u/s :dance: even though we know she is a she (or at least i hope so! :lol:) i cannot wait for the official tech to say "it's a girl!" I may hold my breath though, just in case "she" ends up having a hot dog :haha: but im pretty sure if she says its a girl i am going to cry again :blush: I still can't believe we are getting our baby girl. It makes me so emotional!


PS Hypermesis is still kicking strong :( im so ready to be done being pregnant....forever! :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

Sorry to hear you're still suffering from HG :( hope all goes well at the scan! I have my gender scan on Thursday. I keep dreaming about having a boy so am trying not to think about it possibly being a girl (what I'd like) as I think I'm going to be disappointed. I feel awful just writing this :(


----------



## motherofboys

Wow Maybebaby3 Thursday! How exciting. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Guppy051708

Had my "20 week" u/s today. Baby is STILL a girl...no hot dog to be found :haha: The tech was like "oh hey, there is a vagina! Yup! Thats a vagina alright!" :rofl: (she didnt know we found out earlier). 

Here is Macy waving at us :cloud9:

PS this is interesting, I know it probably has nothing to do with gender, like at all, but with both of my boys I had an anterior placenta. With my girl it is posterior (i have a tipped uterus so im surprised). I know there isn't really a connection there, but thought it was worthy of mentioning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=diSWOU-qkEc


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I think there's totally a connection with the placentas!! Both my boys I had posterior placentas, and with her I have an anterior! We're opposites lol. 

But it was another one of my early clues that in the back of my mind I said "this is a girl".


----------



## nearlythere38

Agree totally . ......both my boys i had posterior placenta and this time with my girl its anterior x


----------



## Guppy051708

very interesting!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Ooh I have an anterior placenta this time! Not sure about with the other 3 tho! Only 2 days to find out! Less really as scan is Thursday morning and its now Tuesday night! :D


----------



## caleblake

hey hun :hi: 

you have a new stalker, Congratulations on your girl sway, Im so pleased for you. Im also on the gender dreaming site etc and have decided to ttc come october and I started my sway yesterday. Will be pestering you for any tips xxx


----------



## motherofboys

Right Guppy I know this should probably be in its own post but I thought you were the best to ask with your gender sway knowledge.
Now I know this has been mentioned before and I thought due to me having a high appetite that I had a high calorie diet but thinking about it, I had been skipping breakfast must days then having a snack, then along lunch and not eating till dinner and then having a snack some evenings, so possibly not as high as I thought especially as I was breastfeeding when I conceived.
Also I've just been reading up on vaginal ph. Now a day or so after we dtd the time that would have made this baby I got thrush. Apparently thrush can only survive in low ph. Around 4.5 from what I've been reading. More ph = high acidity, which is good for girl sperm. Apparently a ph of around 4.5 is great for girls. Which my ph must have been headed for, for the thrush to strike. 

To me these sound like good signs, I don't want to get my hopes up over them. But are the things I've been reading in line with what you know it an I reading complete rubbish? Lol


----------



## Guppy051708

caleblake said:


> hey hun :hi:
> 
> you have a new stalker, Congratulations on your girl sway, Im so pleased for you. Im also on the gender dreaming site etc and have decided to ttc come october and I started my sway yesterday. Will be pestering you for any tips xxx

Hi there and welcome! :wave:

If you have any questions feel free to ask! I assume you read this on my OP, i just want to remind you that i did switch my sway quite drastically a couple months before my sucessful attempt. So i know it can be long reading through this journal, but def dont take all of the vitamins that i was on! You want low everything, so vitamins is bad. I got that info from in-gender, prior to learning that doesn't sway pink at all and in fact could sway blue! so yeah, low everything, only take folic acid and not all the other stuff. Also i changed my timing around too as Shuttles is not accurate bc his theory is based on outdated information. 

The link to my sway on Gender dreaming is the best resource i have for swaying pink. that will take any confusion away :D and of course if you arn't sure, ask :)




motherofboys said:


> Right Guppy I know this should probably be in its own post but I thought you were the best to ask with your gender sway knowledge.
> Now I know this has been mentioned before and I thought due to me having a high appetite that I had a high calorie diet but thinking about it, I had been skipping breakfast must days then having a snack, then along lunch and not eating till dinner and then having a snack some evenings, so possibly not as high as I thought especially as I was breastfeeding when I conceived.
> Also I've just been reading up on vaginal ph. Now a day or so after we dtd the time that would have made this baby I got thrush. Apparently thrush can only survive in low ph. Around 4.5 from what I've been reading. More ph = high acidity, which is good for girl sperm. Apparently a ph of around 4.5 is great for girls. Which my ph must have been headed for, for the thrush to strike.
> 
> To me these sound like good signs, I don't want to get my hopes up over them. But are the things I've been reading in line with what you know it an I reading complete rubbish? Lol

Not rubbish at all, actually! Low pH does help sway pink, and as you accuratly described low pH = more acidic, so thats perfect for :pink:! Contrary to popular belief, it's not true that XX sperm favor an acidic environment and XY sperm favor a more alkaline environment (that would be a higher pH), BUT it just so happens that XX sperm can handle slightly more harsh environments. XY doesnt handle acidity as well nor having a low everything diet (there are some excellent articles on GD that goes into more detail, if youre interested). So to answer your question, that situation _should_ have swayed pink! Nothing is gurantee of course, and also not sure what your DHs pH is but that can effect things too. Anyways, i firmly believe that BFing helps sway :pink: for several reasons 1.) *most* women who are BFing are typically deficient in some areas. (not all of course, but many are, BFing is a high demand on our bodies and it has been proven in various species that when the mom is in less optimal conditions it sways girl. (famine, starvation, lacking nutrients, etc) and boys are more often concieved in good times (mom gets plenty to eat, taking vitamins, etc) it has to do with the survival of each sex) 2.) A lot of women are more dry "down there" bc of the hormones whilist BFing. They usually lack the lubrication and that sort of thing. Not that they dont make it but typically its not as in abundance as it would be when you are not BFing. 3.) bc there is a lack of lubrication, this helps lower your pH, thus creating a more acidic environment, which as previously established females are more likely to live in.

So, i think things sound pretty good! as for your diet its hard to say what your caloric intake was like even when skipping meals. it would highly depend on what types of foods you were eating. But i know skipping breakfast can really help sway pink. Im not sure what your diet was like, so i cant comment on that, but if what you were eating wasn't high in nutrient, minerals, vitamins, then that could also contribute greatly to a pink sway :)

sounds good to me hon!


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, I know there's no way of knowing for sure but I kept thinking that I had no hope at all. We dtd the day before ovulation when there's so much out there about doing it 3-4 says (although I conceived my last boy with 'girl' timing) 
Reading that makes me think I did at least have a chance. Although still not convinced we will ever have a girl, people tell me men have equal amount of x and y sperm but DH family is so male dominated with one man each generation only having boys, his grandad being one of 6 boys, and there are families out there with 6,7,8 children all of the same gender that I can't help think some men must only produce one, or at least just one gender of good quality. I mean how can they know unless they did tests on men with all one gender? 
I had started off with a really good diet and vitamins and in the end had pretty much given up. I was starting to think we'd never get pregnant and I wanted to quit breastfeeding so had given up healthy eating. I can't say calorie wise but I wasn't eating high nutrient or taking vitamins.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've been reading a lot of swaying motherofboys and I think you sound like you have unintentionally done a lot of girl swaying. Goodluck hun :thumbup: when will you know? x


----------



## caleblake

Thanks hun, I think I will pay for a plan 3 months before ttc from GD, focusing on weight loss for the first 3 months just now. Figured I may as well ge someone who knows what they are doing to give it to me in detail. I've done loads of reasearch but there is so many cconflicting sides its hard to decide what's the best route to go. I'm tempted to do the french diet due to the stats x


----------



## motherofboys

I have a gender scan for the 7th of May, just over 4 weeks away. But I've got my 12 week scan on Wednesday and hoping to get a good nub shot or clear skull for a guess. Obviously if it looks girl I could get my hopes up and be disappointed but if it looks boy at least it will soften the blow.


----------



## 30mummyof1

caleblake said:


> Thanks hun, I think I will pay for a plan 3 months before ttc from GD, focusing on weight loss for the first 3 months just now. Figured I may as well ge someone who knows what they are doing to give it to me in detail. I've done loads of reasearch but there is so many cconflicting sides its hard to decide what's the best route to go. I'm tempted to do the french diet due to the stats x

Oh I know, it was doing my head in the other day. I'd read something and then start making a plan in my head and then read something else that conflicted it and i'd be back to square one! :grr: 
I've been loosing weight over the last 3mths which wasn't for swaying but definitely seems a good start after what I have read.:thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Hi Guppy, I stumbled upon this post and firstly wanted to say congrats on you're girl!!! :happydance:

I was wondering if you could help me, we are gonna try once more for a DD since DS2 was not a girl, obviously! :haha: 

I know you said that the LE diet worked for you and I did read up on it on gender dreaming but I'm not sure on portions, etc and wanna make sure I do it right and you seem like an expert on it! :winkwink: 

I want to try to be as prepared as possible to try one last time for a girl! 

Thank you :flower:


----------



## motherofboys

Had my scan today. Does anyone want to take a guess? I THINK that's the nub on there any way lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-disappointment/1815675-anyone-care-guess.html#post26631483


----------

